# Is it feasible??



## Oscar17 (Feb 13, 2013)

For a guy thats educated to high school level and worked in sales for 6 years to possibly get a job in bahrain, feel like a challenge but not really sure if it's feasible??

Many thanks


----------



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

Oscar17 said:


> For a guy thats educated to high school level and worked in sales for 6 years to possibly get a job in bahrain, feel like a challenge but not really sure if it's feasible??
> 
> Many thanks


I think you may have a tough time, but then again I am a technical person so I know nothing about your line of work or opportunities. good luck


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Hello Oscar17,

Check out these websites which you may find of use:

GulfTalent.com | Recruitment & Jobs in Dubai and Middle East

Vacancy, Career, Employment, Jobs - Hospitality Jobs, IT Jobs, Sales Jobs at Monster Gulf

Good luck!


----------

